
Last month was the warmest October on record globally - reddotX
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/05/weather/warmest-october-temperatures-climate-trnd/index.html
======
planetzero
"which analyzes temperature data from around the planet, said October 2019 was
the warmest in their data record, which goes back to 1979."

This is meaningless. "On record" should be hundreds of years to really show me
that there is a real heat wave. Instead, we have data only going back to 1979.

